# Dual-screen



## zouhart (11 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

est-il possible avec un iBook G3 - 800 de faire du dual-screen ? J'entends par là, est-il possible d'utiliser à la fois l'écran LCD du portable et un écran externe avec un bureau étendu ? Pour moi, un bureau étendu signifie qu'il n'y a pas la même chose sur les deux sorties vidéo (comme sous Windows).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2004)

Non, seuls les PowerBook disposent de cette possibilité.


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Salut,
Tu fais une petite confusion:
Bureau étendu= Affichage sur un autre ecran d'une extention de ton bureau, par là, tu peux afficher une vidéo en plein ecran et etre sur le net sur ton ibook par exemple (je sais pas si je suis trés clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Mode miroir= Affichage de ton ecran identique à l'ecran externe.

Un ibook ne gére que le mode miroir, il y a une bidouille mais il faut ouvrir le ibook et tu perds la garantie.

Cette différence est une des principales entre ibook / powerbook...


----------



## Delusive (12 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Tu fais une petite confusion:
> Bureau étendu= Affichage sur un autre ecran d'une extention de ton bureau, par là, tu peux afficher une vidéo en plein ecran et etre sur le net sur ton ibook par exemple (je sais pas si je suis trés clair
> 
> ...


Bonjooouuuur,
Désolé de vous contredire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iBook a été apparement bridé par Apple sur la fonctionnalité bureau étendu, sûrement pour ne pas faire d'ombre à PowerBook.
Toujours est-il qu'avec un minuscule logiciel il est possible de profiter de cette option qui peut s'avérer très utile pour certains.

Personnellement je profite de cette option. Je branche un adaptateur DVI/VGA, puis un écran 17", en résolution 1280x1024px, et après hop, bureau étendu (pour mon utilisation musicale c'est Reason d'un côté, Live sur l'autre). Tout cela est rendu possible par le logiciel en question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après l'installation, une prefpane apparaît dans "Moniteurs" permettant de gérer à 100% cette utilisation (disposition, modes...), tout comme avec PowerBook donc.

Tout cela sans dévisser quoique ce soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pour ce qui est de la garantie, le site (il y a pas mal de posts qui y font référence ici) explique comment effacer les modifications (Reset de la PRAM ou je ne sais plus trop). Bref, cassons les légendes


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2004)

Juste une précision, qui vaut toutefois son pesant de cacahuèètes : ça ne marche QUE pour les mac équipés avec des cartes ATI. Tout ce qui est Nvidia peut aller se rhabiller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais sinon c'est vrai que c'est totalement réversible... le site de l'auteur mentionne juste quelques pépins sur les premières versions, mais bon, ce sont des choses qui arrivent


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Ah, je ne savais pas, tant mieux pour les ibookeur


----------



## zouhart (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est sympa comme info mais quel est ce minuscule logiciel ???


----------



## Mulder (15 Janvier 2004)

zouhart a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa comme info mais quel est ce minuscule logiciel ???


On le trouve ici.


----------

